# Realitone Realivox Blue



## Theseus (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQrYnZG7o2I#t=185

The world builder looks and sounds pretty good. Mike's voice on the other hand sounds a little bit "midi" 0oD 

Kontakt player, available in 3 weeks. No price mentioned, so I would guess it's free. Because Mike is nice like that!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, Mike, you did it again. Only single words at the moment of the video but sounding really really great. I´m in!

Thanks, Theseus for the info..


----------



## G.E. (Jan 26, 2014)

Does it have all the vowels and consonants ? I didn't catch that in the video.


----------



## KingIdiot (Jan 26, 2014)

coooooool I can make it sing boomerang. Finally my virtual pussy cat doll girl band group is almost here


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 26, 2014)

KingIdiot @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> coooooool I can make it sing boomerang. Finally my virtual pussy cat doll girl band group is almost here



:D He was making it sing some pretty funny stuff at NAMM!!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 26, 2014)

Mike Greene in a blue shirt showing a product named Blue - does it get any better than that?! I submit that it does NOT!


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 26, 2014)

Ooh this looks very cool!


----------



## HardyP (Jan 26, 2014)

Theseus @ 2014-01-26 said:


> Mike's voice on the other hand sounds a little bit "midi" 0oD


Until know, I was admiring Mike´s developing skills and his VOICE - now I have to add, that he also seems to have some amazing recording and mixing abilities!!
Or that video guy has the crappiest onboard-mic I´ve ever heard  ...

But "Blue" is sounding amazingly, really looking forward esp towards the phrase building capacities he´s talking about :o!!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 26, 2014)

Mike demoed the Lady in blue for me and I really liked it a lot. The voice had a charming quality, and when harmonized with itself it was irresistible. Also, he dialed in my name and the lady harmonized using my name. Very cool.

/Hans


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 26, 2014)

I particularly liked when she sang the stuff that isn't going to be in the release version.

That chick has a mouth on her!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 27, 2014)

Theseus @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> Kontakt player, available in 3 weeks. No price mentioned, so I would guess it's free. Because Mike is nice like that!


Free is tempting, but we'd have to do huge volume to turn a profit. So we're thinking more along the lines of $149.



G.E. @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> Does it have all the vowels and consonants ? I didn't catch that in the video.


Six vowel sounds and I believe it has all consonants.



JT3_Jon @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> Mike Greene in a blue shirt showing a product named Blue - does it get any better than that?!


And . . . I was next to the Blue Microphones booth! I suggested they give me a free microphone. You know, synergy and all that. They didn't seem to have much of a sense of humor about it, though.



Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> I particularly liked when she sang the stuff that isn't going to be in the release version.
> 
> That chick has a mouth on her!


Yeah, I guess some of the humor in the presentation was a little "blue." (Ha! I crack me up sometimes.)


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, this is the first I have heard of Blue. I cannot wait to hear more about it.


----------



## 667 (Jan 27, 2014)

The word-builder on that sounded friggin fantastic. Really looking forward to hearing more of this.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jan 28, 2014)

This demo does sound very good. The one thing that worried me was the sound of the doubled\harmony voices, which I hear as being a little too clean, somehow, too smooth. I wonder what the sound would be if the intonation varied a little when it went from one pitch to another, and then returned to the same pitch--just a few cents up or down. I also wanted to hear some variety in the start and end points and amp envelope--the singers seem to always start at exactly the same point and have the same rise and drop in volume. Reminded me immediately of the group Take Six and ROM presets in keyboards. But the solo voice is wonderful. Let's hope they develop other voices. 

I wonder if the user, in the future, could control the relative length of vowels and consonants: a note sung with the lyric "moose" could sustain the vowels or linger on the final "se." And diphthongs? A bluegrass or country singer might make the "oo" into two syllables. Not just being silly, despite the moose.

Very promising, however. And I wonder if this could eventually be applied to text-to- speech applications. After all, one is typing in the words to sing. If so, even if there is a delay for processing, this would be a still more remarkable achievement.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 28, 2014)

Jake, one thing I should clarify is that Blue is not intended to sing full-on song lyrics. She can sing most words, but not all. The intended use for Blue is Latin phrases, or Enya style words, or chants, or backgrounds, or all sorts of other applications where you would treat vocals as an "instrument."

Odd as this may seem, I intentionally stopped short of making it so she can sing _all_ words. Once I make it possible to sing _any_ lyric, then people are going to try to use her in pop songs. The results would be disastrous, because with pop songs, you want all sorts of subtleties in a vocal performance that are simply not possible with the technology as it is today.


----------



## jules (Jan 28, 2014)

But where is the pre-order button ???


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 28, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Jake, one thing I should clarify is that Blue is not intended to sing full-on song lyrics. She can sing most words, but not all. The intended use for Blue is Latin phrases, or Enya style words, or chants, or backgrounds, or all sorts of other applications where you would treat vocals as an "instrument."
> 
> Odd as this may seem, I intentionally stopped short of making it so she can sing _all_ words. Once I make it possible to sing _any_ lyric, then people are going to try to use her in pop songs. The results would be disastrous, because with pop songs, you want all sorts of subtleties in a vocal performance that are simply not possible with the technology as it is today.



Mike, listen to pop music on the radio for five minutes (if you can last that long). Singing robots, no humans required. I say go for it. If it sounds odd, more the better.

I'm surprised Diva isn't a pop star in Japan.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jan 28, 2014)

I love Realitone's approach to sampling. One of my favourite sample devs for sure ^.^


----------



## Shuriken (Jan 28, 2014)

With such distinct and instantly recognizable characteristics, this is beyond the red line where using sample libraries ends for me. Of course i could process and mangle away, but then i wouldn't have to buy such a library at all. 

I haven't looked at Vocaloid for a long time, so i don't know if you can tweak the voice color there, making it more versatile, but it was already great when it came out. Perhaps a better option if you don't have real singers at hand.

Anyway, good luck with the product.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jan 28, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Jake, one thing I should clarify is that Blue is not intended to sing full-on song lyrics. She can sing most words, but not all. The intended use for Blue is Latin phrases, or Enya style words, or chants, or backgrounds, or all sorts of other applications where you would treat vocals as an "instrument."
> 
> Odd as this may seem, I intentionally stopped short of making it so she can sing _all_ words. Once I make it possible to sing _any_ lyric, then people are going to try to use her in pop songs. The results would be disastrous, because with pop songs, you want all sorts of subtleties in a vocal performance that are simply not possible with the technology as it is today.



I do understand--I was thinking in terms of backup singer voices in a pop or rock song. (How does she sound singing "Baby" for example? Even there, the degree to which the "babe" part would slide into a diphthong would vary a lot from singer to singer. Would it really be impossible to manage even with current technology? It would just be a slight pitch change in the middle of the note. It might require a different preset in which all of the long vowels shifted slightly if sustained past a given length of time, or let the user set how often long vowels elided into another pitch. I doubt that you need any suggestions, right now, however. I hope that you will take these comments in the right spirit--what you have right now sounds very, very good.

I am curious about the text-to speech possibilities, however, although I realize that may sound banal. None of the current engines are wonderful--they just don't get the inflections right, slipping into a monotone or putting the wrong emphasis near punctuation points. Your program seems to do much better, although of course the player is adjusting the length of the note and the loudness with the keyboard. Thinking as I type, maybe that's why text-to-speech programs always sound so limited--the user has no control. But I wouldn't let anyone from ATT near your work right now (they develop the "Natural Voices" that are used in many text-to-speech applications). Looking forward to hearing more and learning more. Fantastic work.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 28, 2014)

jules @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> But where is the pre-order button ???


With my history of being overly optimistic on release dates, I don't dare! :mrgreen: 



Jake Johnson @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> I was thinking in terms of backup singer voices in a pop or rock song. (How does she sound singing "Baby" for example? Even there, the degree to which the "babe" part would slide into a diphthong would vary a lot from singer to singer. Would it really be impossible to manage even with current technology? It would just be a slight pitch change in the middle of the note. It might require a different preset in which all of the long vowels shifted slightly if sustained past a given length of time, or let the user set how often long vowels elided into another pitch. I doubt that you need any suggestions, right now, however. I hope that you will take these comments in the right spirit--


I'm definitely taking your comments in the right spirit and in fact, this is a topic I'm happy to discuss. "Baby" is a perfect example of how pop lyrics are going to be problematic for any solo vocal library, because although Blue can indeed sing it, there are so many variations to how we might want "Baby" sung, things can get very complex in a hurry.

Dipthongs, for example, are not sample libraries' strong suit, because to transition from an "ey" to an "ee" is tricky without introducing phasing in the crossfade. We could record the dipthong itself, but even if we wanted to add all those samples (including editing, tuning, etc), then we have the harder challenge of making smooth transitions from the straight vowel into the dipthong, and then from the dipthong into the landing vowel. With solo vocals, any transition mid-vowel is really, really difficult, because our ears are biologically so tuned to the slightest of differences. A solo voice is what our ears our most adept at hearing.

Another thought is that we might want the singer to get nasal at the end of the "bee" in "Baby," since that's something singers would typically do. But to accommodate that means we would need to record nasal versions of everything, including legato samples. And deal with transitions from non-nasal into the nasal vowels. Imagine all the ways you've heard a singer sing "baby," and consequently all the sample variations you'd need to record to cover them all. It's massive. And that's just the beginning, since it's only "b" and "ey" and "ee."

So Realivox Blue _can_ sing "Baby," but whether she sings it the way you would want would be another question altogether.

Instead, Realivox Blue is intended to be a library that you play. You can do a lot of (but again, not all) lyrics, and then you "play" those lyrics, working within what the samples do.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jan 28, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> jules @ Tue Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> > But where is the pre-order button ???
> ...



Thanks for explaining. I promise not to drag this discussion out. I can imagine the problems with trying to use enough samples. I was thinking, as you've doubtless thought, of using modulation instead--a slight midi pitch-bend message perhaps for the diphthong, possibly inserted by the player live with the pitch wheel, and I suppose a set of band-pass (?) filters, also controlled by a MIDI cc, for nasality or generally altering the tone here and there. And possibly round-robin sets for vowels, so the timbre or inflection could vary slightly when pitches are repeated? You rejected these possibilities--the sound just wasn't lifelike? Regardless, I'm looking forward to hearing her sing "Baby," however she may sing it.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jun 22, 2014)

So, now that you've released, can you give us a few versions of Blue singing "Baby"? 

I'm not just trying to torture test Blue. The thought arises that this would be one of the words that could be stored, per the ideas put forward on the KVR thread about Blue.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 23, 2014)

This is a great example of one of our challenges, Jake. The funny thing about "baby" is that it's actually a word I would be _hesitant_ to store, because it can be sung in two different ways. That, in and of itself, is a problem, because I'm finding that there are wildly different VI skill levels amongst our customers, and I worry about adding to their confusion.

The simplest way to enter "Baby" is to enter "beh bee." It actually sounds pretty good, IMO (I include several variations of "beh bee" in the mp3 below), and there are plenty of times where that's exactly how I would enter it.

A possiblly "better" way is to put a dipthong on the first syllable (bay instead of beh) and enter "beh ee bee." It's simple enough to type, obviously, and for someone experienced with sample libraries, simple enough to figure out how to play. But for many people, the concept of tweaking timings is a foreign one. It may be obvious to most people on this particular forum that you can't just quantize a MIDI performance and expect soft consonants to play in time (without anticipating the beat), or that for a dipthong to sound natural, some adjusting may be necessary for where exactly the second vowel should sound. But for many people (who bought Realivox Blue, even with my Katy Perry disclaimer,) this is brand new territory.

Anyway, it's not at all difficult (for an experienced VI person) to type "beh ee bee" and then do a quick timing adjustment of that "ee" in the dipthong. (Hint, an "ee" should always be almost to the very end of the syllable. You want to hear very little of it.) But it's still an extra step, and depending on the audience, I debate whether i should I even suggest it.

Note that I said "beh ee bee" is _possibly_ better. It's certainly better from a dictionary standpoint, but one thing I learned with Realivox Blue is that singers don't always pronounce their lyrics perfectly. In fact, it sounds weird if they do. (Unless it's a Barbie commercial or something.) So there are times when the simpler/lazier "beh bee" actually works better when put in context of the full song.

So with that ultra-long setup, here are some babies. In this mp3, there are four sections:
1. I first did a selection of "Love me baby" where I typed the baby as "beh ee bee."
2. Then I played the same melodies using the simpler "beh bee."
3. A few straight "babies," using "beh ee bee."
4. The same scale with the simpler "beh bee."

http://realitone.com/uploads/misc/BabyTest.mp3


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 23, 2014)

Picked up 'Blue' about a week ago. Have to say, for $100, it's a no-brainer. Useful for lots of stuff. 

Nice goin', Mike!

- A


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> This is a great example of one of our challenges, Jake. The funny thing about "baby" is that it's actually a word I would be _hesitant_ to store, because it can be sung in two different ways. That, in and of itself, is a problem, because I'm finding that there are wildly different VI skill levels amongst our customers, and I worry about adding to their confusion.
> 
> The simplest way to enter "Baby" is to enter "beh bee." It actually sounds pretty good, IMO (I include several variations of "beh bee" in the mp3 below), and there are plenty of times where that's exactly how I would enter it.
> 
> ...




All of these babies sound good except the first ones, in which I hear the dipthong as over-pronounced. If you include a "y" at the end of the first syllable, does it cause a problem moving into the "b"? 

Can the user control the stress and length of each syllable? "Baby" is a trochee, yes? I'm hearing the stress in the examples as about equal on both syllables and sometimes as iambic. And in pop and rock and soul, "baby" often has an abbreviated second syllable. As in "Baby, please don't go" in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Or7huOK7o and other blues songs. 

I know this word may be a tough one. It brings up the usual problems with voice emulations---getting the stresses right in context.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 25, 2014)

I think you might be misunderstanding the intent of Realivox Blue. It was never intended as a pop lyric replacement. A number of customers do use it that way, and some have gotten some surprisingly good results, but they do have to work within the limitation of the six vowel sounds Blue has.

Release Blue was my response to two requests I got after releasing Realivox - The Ladies. First was the request to release a single singer, so that people who didn't want to pay $395 ($295 on sale) for the full Ladies set could afford it.

Second was that people wanted more consonants, so that it would be possible to make it sound like she's singing some sort of vague lyrics, rather than continuous strings of oo's and ah's. Not full on English pop lyrics, mind you, which would be incredibly complex (waaaayyyyy beyond what anyone is ever going to be able to offer in a $149 instrument) but just enough so that it sounds like she's really singing.

This is why Latin lyrics are so popular, by the way. It's not that there are so many films set in Roman times, it's just that the lyrics have a "real" sound to them, but are sufficiently vague that they can be used in lots of applications. And more importantly with sample libraries, no one is ever going to know if a pronunciation is a little off.

It's worth noting, while I'm on the topic, that what I would consider the *main* use for Realivox Blue is still just basic "oo" melodies (or background vocals), where you want a pretty voice. That's what I use her mostly for. I've already got violins and clarinets and pianos coming out my ears, and I've (over)used them a zillion times, so the ability to go in a more original direction and add a little 5 second pretty voice melody into a cue is nice. In some ways, I regret adding consonants, because I think it's shifted people's attention away from where her real strengths are.

Anyway, that's a really long explanation (probably too long, as is my nature :mrgreen: ) to explain that Realivox Blue can sing all sorts of things, but just like any other virtual instrument, you're going to need to "play to the samples," not the other way around.


----------



## 667 (Jun 25, 2014)

I think you are underselling just how good the consonants are Mike!  I love this WordBuilder and plan on going crazy with it for background vocals / harmony / accompaniment.

I love it so much I'd pay for an expansion too. More vowels? Interval-sampled dipthongs? I don't know what it needs but I do know I want more of it.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 26, 2014)

My review is posted.

http://www.askaudiomag.com/articles/rev ... -realitone


----------



## Alex Koev (Jun 26, 2014)

Very informative review. Thanks.
I still did not have the opportunity to play with the library, but from Mike's videos and audio demos looks exactly as you described it - a great library.


----------



## jeffc (Jun 26, 2014)

The library is great and so easy to use. For the 'wordless' female vocal score thing, it's really right on. Working on a new show where it's so good, it may have put a real singer out of a gig. Not that that's good, but it shows that this library is really good. I really appreciate how simple it is, too. I find so many new libraries bloated and too many features- this one knows what it is, makes it simple to get results without a degree in computer science or a 300 page manual. Thumbs up....


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Wed Jun 25 said:


> Release Blue was my response to two requests I got after releasing Realivox - The Ladies. First was the request to release a single singer, so that people who didn't want to pay $395 ($295 on sale) for the full Ladies set could afford it.



Indeed, Mike- so after years of harrassing you about the price of The Ladies, I bought Blue. See how nicely that worked out? :wink:


----------



## Shubus (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, it's a no brainer to pick this one up, especially while it's on sale--and I just did--thanks to Mike's excellent demo and Jay Asher's review.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 29, 2014)

How does one join the Mike Greene Fan Club? I am tickled blue with this library. It sounds wonderful, and it is simplicity itself - no mean feat I am certain.

And now I think I will go spend some more time getting familiar with the library.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jun 29, 2014)

I understand how much has been accomplished. Blue sounds very good. But are accent and\or duration concerns only in pop music?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you for the really nice comments, guys. 8) I don't think I've ever worked so hard on anything (wait . . . clients don't read this forum, do they???) so I really appreciate it.

Jake, I'm not sure exactly what you're asking, but the duration of a syllable is determined by how long you hold the note. You can play long notes or short notes. I do plan to add a "Speed" knob for consonants, so that consonants can transition more quickly. (At present, Realivox Blue will struggle with fast phrases, since she was originally intended to be soft and sweet, not bebop.)


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, I do not want to sound hypercritical. I like the sound that you are getting. I was talking about the natural accent pattern in words, particularly the word "baby." Stress is not necessarily the same thing as duration. 

I don't want to lecture about prosody, but (lecturing) there are essentially four views about what create it:

1. Duration
2. Amplitude, with the accented syllable getting slightly more loud.
3. Pitch, with the accented syllable rising slightly in pitch. (Iambic pentameter is called a rising rhythm because the pitch rises slightly on the second syllable of the foot, particularly in British English--say "To be or not to be" with a strong British accent and you can hear the slight rise in pitch. American English is said to be more flat, but there is still a slight rise in pitch.) This situation creates complexity, since some vowels have a naturally higher pitch than others in most speakers, and because a song writer can wrench a vowel with a high pitch to a lower pitch in the melody, and because some words wrench the stress pattern. The word "baby" illustrates this problem: A long "e" sound has a naturally higher pitch than the long "a." The long "e" vibrates the upper, tighter palate; a long "a" vibrates a little lower. But of course the word "baby" forces a reversal, since the accent is on the first syllable. The speaker or singer must push the "e" to lower in the palate.
4. A combination of all three, with variations according to the speaker or singer.

So...What I'm hearing in the current versions of "baby" is the use of only duration for stress. Since "baby" is trochaic, with the accent on the first syllable, to my ear, the first syllable should be louder and longer and have a slightly higher pitch--just several cents higher. 

Sorry for the prosody review. Again, I'm liking what I hear in "Blue." I just want her to call me "baby" like she really means it.


----------



## HardyP (Jul 4, 2014)

Jake Johnson @ 2014-07-04 said:


> Sorry for the prosody review.


No reason to apologize, Jake!!

I think these remarks can help a lot for
a) getting the most out of a (this) product
b) may help for future developments!

I will try writing some pitchbend next time, if I think an more exposed area needs a bit more realism.
Looking forward to more of these insigths, 
Hardy


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jul 4, 2014)

On the page for the Realivox--The Ladies, there is a demo audio file named Cheryl Doo. Could you tell us about the piano sound--is it a live recording or is it from a sample library or synth? Great piano sound for this piece, in other words. I would love to be able to duplicate it. 

By the way, on that page for the full product (The Ladies), each time I click on a demo sound, the image for Blue remains visible, implying that all of the demo's were done in Blue. Is that repeated image an error?


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jul 4, 2014)

I found the answer to the first question--the piano is the Malmsjo Piano from Art Vista according to this SoundCloud post:

https://soundcloud.com/realitone/cheryl-doo


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, it's the Malmsjo piano from Art Vista. There's magic in that piano!

You're right about the avatar for the Ladies tracks on SoundCloud. I've corrected that.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Jul 8, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Mon Jul 07 said:


> Yes, it's the Malmsjo piano from Art Vista. There's magic in that piano!
> 
> You're right about the avatar for the Ladies tracks on SoundCloud. I've corrected that.



Yes, there is magic there. I posted a link to that Soundlcloud recording in the thread about "The Other Hans." 

That demo is my favorite of all the Realivox demos, partly because it demonstrates the clean sound in an exposed setting. And it shows that the voices can work in pop\rock.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Jul 8, 2014)

Good news everyone! I fired all of my vocalists today and instead getting this vst.


----------



## TeamLeader (Jul 8, 2014)

How are the guys/men lib progressing Mike?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 8, 2014)

TeamLeader @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> How are the guys/men lib progressing Mike?


Sadly, I haven't touched the Men (hmm, maybe I should reword that!) in over a year. I was all ready to dive back in and I even recording sessions scheduled a couple weeks ago, but I had to cancel because I'm too overwhelmed with trying to handle what's already on my plate. This last couple months has certainly given me greater appreciation for companies that have staffs or take on partners.

There are all sorts of little tasks in a business like this that really add up. Some day I want to write a series of posts about what this whole process has been.

Don't get me wrong, though, the Men are definitely going to happen. Much of the recording was already done a long time ago, and a lot of the scripting can carry over directly from Blue and The Ladies, so there's no way I'm going to abandon the project at this point. But it's going to be at least a few weeks before I can get back to work on it.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 8, 2014)

Man, this success thing sucks!!


----------



## HardyP (Jul 9, 2014)

NYC Composer @ 2014-07-09 said:


> Man, this success thing sucks!!


 ;/c]


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jul 9, 2014)

Anybody else having issues with assigning phrases to key switches? The expected behavior seems to reverse from time to time.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 9, 2014)

Ah_dziz @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Anybody else having issues with assigning phrases to key switches? The expected behavior seems to reverse from time to time.


My guess is that you're hitting a keyswitch which _already_ has a phrase assigned to it. If you do that, then it will load whatever phrase was already assigned to that keyswitch, wiping out whatever phrase you had just typed in.

I make the same mistake from time to time. I should probably add a warning "Are You Sure?" window for when situations like that happen.


----------



## Gary Eskow (Jul 17, 2014)

I just sent my review of Blue into RECORDING, where it should appear shortly. Really love this app!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi, I just bought this wonderful instrument today. Is anyone else hearing a slight clicking at the beginning of consonants?


----------



## Allegro (Jul 21, 2014)

Honestly, after watching the video and listening to some demos on the website, I'd say that vocalists and singers aren't going anywhere anytime soon. But thank you for taking a much needed step in the right direction. We are not very close to the real thing, but not too far either. Now if we compare this library with similar offerings, I'd say it has the potential to be THE BEST right now. All the best to Realitone team.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 21, 2014)

Gary Eskow @ Thu Jul 17 said:


> I just sent my review of Blue into RECORDING, where it should appear shortly. Really love this app!



Oh yeah? Well mine is already out, so there! 

http://www.askaudiomag.com/articles/rev ... -realitone


----------



## The Darris (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice review Jay!!

I actually just discovered Blue earlier today and I am astonished by what it can do. More important, I am amazed at the scripting done to this. I look forward to picking this up in the near future.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 25, 2014)

Picked it up and wow. This has one of the most convincing word building scripts on the market. It takes some practice to get the feel of the legato and how it changes syllables but the recordings are fresh and the transitions between the different sounds (re; Mike's video showing consonants to vowel sounds) is marvelous. Aside from the quality of the sound and functionality, I am amazed that the patch size is good on RAM and the scripting doesn't eat up the CPU. Great job Mike on a solid product. I know I have only gotten a tasted of Blue so far but I am already looking for the male counterpart to create that small chamber ensemble of singers. :wink: 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Aug 10, 2014)

If I type out a long phrase and then decide I want a z in place of an s on the first syllable, how do I go back and correct just that syllable? Do I have to go back and retype the entire phrase?
Thanks


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Aug 10, 2014)

Percy Faith Fan @ Sun Aug 10 said:


> If I type out a long phrase and then decide I want a z in place of an s on the first syllable, how do I go back and correct just that syllable? Do I have to go back and retype the entire phrase?
> Thanks



Unfortunately you must delete all that you have typed since the 's'. It would be nice if in a future version we could work around this somehow.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, I find that annoying, too.  In a future update, we'll figure out a way to make it possible to edit specific syllables.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks, that would be an awesome enhancement. You might take a look at Olympus Elements' syllable selection process; I think it's done well.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 11, 2014)

The Olympus syllable selection process is indeed efficient and intuitive. Bear in mind, though, that syllables there are just simple self-contained elements, whereas in Realivox Blue, a syllable contains variable _combinations_ of consonants and vowels, all of which are editable.

So editing an individual syllable has all sorts of possibilities that make the coding a bit complicated. Possibly the user just wants to change the vowel. Or maybe change just one consonant. Or maybe he wants to delete the entire set of vowel and consonants for that syllable and make a new one. We need to make all those possibilities work, and be intuitive to do.

A complicating factor in all this is that unlike any other vocal library that I know of, we coded Blue so that syllables _interact_ with each other. In other words, if the second syllable starts with a "t" then we make the _first_ syllable close into that "t" with a separate "close t" sample. That's actually my biggest challenge in making it so you can edit the middle of a phrase.

Here's the worst part: Kontakt's scripting language, for some baffling reason, doesn't allow text editing on the interface where the text can be interpreted by the engine. So I have to create a fake text interface out of _pictures_ of letters. It's the only way to allow the user to move a cursor between individual letters. It's nuts.

But . . . we'll make it work. :mrgreen:


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Aug 11, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> The Olympus syllable selection process is indeed efficient and intuitive. Bear in mind, though, that syllables there are just simple self-contained elements, whereas in Realivox Blue, a syllable contains variable _combinations_ of consonants and vowels, all of which are editable.
> 
> So editing an individual syllable has all sorts of possibilities that make the coding a bit complicated. Possibly the user just wants to change the vowel. Or maybe change just one consonant. Or maybe he wants to delete the entire set of vowel and consonants for that syllable and make a new one. We need to make all those possibilities work, and be intuitive to do.
> 
> ...



Wow, didn't realize it would be such a complicated thing. And NI Kontakt just makes it even more frustrating for you!


----------



## HardyP (Aug 11, 2014)

Mike Greene @ 2014-08-11 said:


> But . . . we'll make it work :mrgreen:


... just because we're the allmighty Mike Greene!

:wink:

Kudos, and really looking forward!


----------



## JalalAli (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello ppl, sorry this is a super delayed reply, just a note to share my first song using Realivox Blue, I think the library can sing a full song, and I can say 90% of the words sound good to my ears


----------

